
GOP wants you to retaliate against hackers, but should you? - dmckeon
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/national-security/article91288252.html
======
dmckeon
A better title might be:

GOP platform calls for 'self-defense ("hack back") right' for hacked
businesses.

edit: the platform language is at the bottom of page 53 of:

[https://prod-static-ngop-
pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/media/document...](https://prod-static-ngop-
pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/media/documents/DRAFT_12_FINAL\[1\]-ben_1468872234.pdf)

Anyone who has experienced a "joe job" will probably agree that this is
perhaps one of the worst suggestions about computer security in recent years.

Backups, firewalls, and VPNs are defense.

Revenge is not defense.

